# Energy drinks



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

never heard that although I don't follow that stuff too closely. sounds like the equivalent of giving steroids at the Olympics.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Never heard of it. Besides it's just caffeine???


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Never heard of it. Besides it's just caffeine???


I never heard of it until this week. I know the Dare group for our city advertises to the kids to stay away from such drinks because kids have died from them. I would worry what it would do to a 55 to 65 lb dog.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I've only had mere rescue Goldens but know the show world of Goldens and other breeds has become some sort of fantasy contest. Be the most pretty and not so much the dogs they were meant to be. Look at me I'm so pretty strutting my stuff in a ring, whatever it takes 

I can't watch Westminster for instance, turns my stomach.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Gee GoldenCamper that paints those of us who show our dogs, and our Goldens, in such a lovely light!
Maybe know what you're judging before you form an opinion of it.
Seriously I've never heard of someone giving a "5 hour energy" drink to a show dog.
If it was lethal, they'd only try it once, ya think?!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't imagine the benefit of giving caffeine to a dog the day of a show. A lot of the younger goldens are a bit much to handle going into the ring as it is....  Somebody I know handed her boy off to a handler because she could not get him to gait at all. Because he was so much energy he would be going sideways pulling around the ring. 
@Golden Camper - people who think that all you have to do is run the dogs around the ring and get them to look pretty are usually the people who gripe the worst about politics when they don't win. There's a lot more to dog showing and dog handling than just running the dog around the ring.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Gee GoldenCamper that paints those of us who show our dogs, and our Goldens, in such a lovely light!
> Maybe know what you're judging before you form an opinion of it.
> Seriously I've never heard of someone giving a "5 hour energy" drink to a show dog.
> If it was lethal, they'd only try it once, ya think?!


I would rather see a retriever hunt than a "show" is all. What point is pretty and how do they judge them? Do judges stand in a blind in below zero weather all day as a Golden waits for a bang then let go for a retrieve in a show? The whole show thing has gotten bad IMO, bad backs in GSD's, Pugs with pushed in noses. It's all about "show" not work.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Megora said:


> @Golden Camper - people who think that all you have to do is run the dogs around the ring and get them to look pretty are usually the people who gripe the worst about politics when they don't win. There's a lot more to dog showing and dog handling than just running the dog around the ring.


 I applaud what you and many others do, hope I'm not coming off wrong.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Ive never heard of it but I don’t do much showing. I have Pilot signed up for a conformation class In March. We shall see if it goes anywhere. I would think it would have the Dog was too revved up.


----------

